

Darkest Dungeon's Affliction System - kelukelugames
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/244480/Game_Design_Deep_Dive_Darkest_Dungeons_Affliction_System.php

======
kelukelugames
The affliction history at the bottom is the coolest part.

>Finally, another small mechanic that came about organically from observing
human behaviour is the Affliction History. People tend to react to stress in
ways that are individually consistent over time. A person who panics as a
deadline approaches tends to fall into that comfortable panic again when the
next deadline comes around. To pay this concept off in-game, we track each
hero’s history, and over time they tend to fall into the same Affliction
patterns. This supports our goal of building a small emergent narrative for
each hero.

